# Need Some firewood?



## dave schiller (Sep 9, 2018)

Folks, there's a major hurricane bearing down on southeast NC.  If this one is like the last one several years ago, there will be all the free wood you need after next weekend.  Some people will be paying to have it cut up and hauled away.  Pay attention to updates/news on Hurricane Florence.  Bring your saws, trucks, and trailers.  Oak, maple, hickory will likely be on the ground, along with a lot of pine.


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Sep 9, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> Folks, there's a major hurricane bearing down on southeast NC.  If this one is like the last one several years ago, there will be all the free wood you need after next weekend.  Some people will be paying to have it cut up and hauled away.  Pay attention to updates/news on Hurricane Florence.  Bring your saws, trucks, and trailers.  Oak, maple, hickory will likely be on the ground, along with a lot of pine.



Oh, if I could pick up some hickory... Be safe everyone.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 9, 2018)

Kind of a fur drive from my neck of the woods, Dave. LOL!
Good luck to you folks.
If you ever have a need for crumbled concrete, come out here after a good earthquake. Lots of the freeway overpasses fall, or have to be taken down. Ahh, Progress! LOL!


----------



## archeryrob (Sep 10, 2018)

We just gor 4.5" of rain this weekend in Maryland. Add all that wind and extra rain and there will be soft tree roots. This could be extra messy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 10, 2018)

You folks in the Carolina's stay safe. 

Chris


----------

